# 

## fantomek24

czy mozecie polecic jakie brac i skad z montazem, zastanawialem sie nad normalna siatka ale chyba cena porownywalna a i ladniejsze panelowe prawda?

----------


## maudi

panelowe ładniejsze i mocniejsze ale cena prawie dwa razy większa... ;(

----------


## lukiimag

Ja mogę polecić firmę Siatex z Zamościa... Montaż jest tak banalnie prosty że sam montowałem. Kontakt z firmą bezproblemowy nawet przez gg. 
A ceny z tego co pamiętam jak szukałem mieli naprawde konkurencyjne więc może warto zobaczyć ich stronę.
Pozdro

----------


## m-333

My kupowaliśmy ogrodzeniowe panele z Siatkogrodu. Opcjonalnie była brana pod uwagę siatka , ale ta wizja co chwilę przeze mnie odpychana  :smile: .
Wyszło niewiele drożej niż siatka, a wrażenie też nieporównywalne. Poza tym, paneli prosty jak budowa cepa.  :smile: 

BTW - zaoszczędziliśmy  :smile:  panele mamy z Siatkogrodu, ale obejmy zakupiliśmy na allegro - było po prostu taniej.  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fantomek24

ok ale pytanie który panel jest dobry po tego również jest dużo, 4mm lub 5mm, ocenk ogniowy, proszkowane etc...

----------


## escone

wg mnie panelowe jest brzydsze.

Wygląda jak prowizorka budowlana

----------


## Blechert

escone - jeśli puścić na to ogrodzenie bluszcz, będzie zielono cały rok :smile:

----------


## fantomek24

a czy to prawda ze panelowe ogrodzenie powlekane PCV jest trwalsze i lepsze?

----------


## zbigmor

Nie wiem skąd te opinie. Panelowe jest droższe od siatki i z pewnością mniej trwałe. Chyba, że ktoś porównuje kiepską siatkę i bardzo dobre panele. Wygląd, rzecz gustu. Co do obrastania bluszczem, czy inną zieleniną to wydaje mi się, że to bez znaczenie. Plusem paneli jest to, że ich nie trzeba naciągać przy montażu, a minusem, że trzeba dość dokładnie ustawić słupki. W przypadku uszkodzeń w siatce wymieniamy pojedyncze druty, a w panelu trzeba spawać lub wymienić cały panel. Wydawałoby się, że skoro w panelu drut grubszy to i panel trwalszy, ale z doświadczenia powiem, że po kilku latach zgrzewane oczka potrafią puszczać (czy to od opierania się, czy od wiatru) i panel zaczyna hałasować, a degradacja postępować coraz szybciej. Nie ma co demonizować, ale ja preferuję dobrą, ocynkowaną siatkę z pokryciem, a nie panele.

----------


## mateuszratajczyk

a nie myśleliście o ogrodzeniu drewnianym? Dobry płot wytrzyma równie długo jak siatka, która nie oszukujmy się - jest brzydka. Andrewex na swoje produkty daje 5 lat gwarancji, więc to chyba o czymś świadczy.

----------


## nutka1989

> Dobry płot wytrzyma równie długo jak siatka, która nie oszukujmy się - jest brzydka. Andrewex na swoje produkty daje 5 lat gwarancji, więc to chyba o czymś świadczy.


 Potwierdzam,drewniany płot wygląda dużo przyjemniej. No i jest naturalny :Smile:

----------


## mateuszratajczyk

> Potwierdzam,drewniany płot wygląda dużo przyjemniej. No i jest naturalny A jeśli chodzi o Andrewex to mogę poświadczyć-b.solidna firma. Ja akurat miałam do czynienia z "ich"deskami tarasowymi i faktycznie wszystko na najwyższym poziomie,a jeszcze jak trafić na ceny promocyjnie- mozna być tylko zadowolonym


montowali u ciebie też czy tylko u nich kupowałaś?

----------


## yaska

Część płotów mają akurat w promocji, jakby ktoś chciał, niektóre nawet o 40% taniej.

----------


## encefalo

powiem tak że z gustami się niedyskutuje ale moim zdaniem panelowe jest ładne ale przy firmie lub terenu pod wynajem ale przy domu czegoś takiego bym sobie nie zrobił. Z doświadczenia poleciłbym by siatkę ocynkowaną (ogniowo) 150cm o oczku 55mm z drutu 2,9 lub 3mm, słupeczki profil 50x50x3mm, podmuróweczka do 20cm szeroka 15cm i powiem że wnuki przeżyje a i psy nierozciągną czując Waszą piesie jak ma....   pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek67

Siatka pleciona to przeszłość, ledwo to rozwieszą to już obwisa, więcej na niej plastiku niż drutu no bo powlekana. Ja do siebie planuje panele ogrodzeniowe cena porównywalna do siatki plecionej a sztywność powalająca.

http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=21238216

----------


## VIP Jacek

a co myślicie o ogrodzeniu panelowym 2D?
Jest solidniejsze i wytrzymalsze.

http://www.ogrodzenia.olbud.info/off...TEM_2D,10.html

----------


## pilci

Jeżeli decydujecie się na panelowe to radzę kupować wyłącznie w ocynku i lakierze - najczęściej występują w proszkowym ale jak ktoś chce to zawsze może póżniej pomalować dowolną farbą i w zasadzie bardzo się nie różni. Jakakolwiek by jednak farba nie byłam to MUSI być ocynkowane ogniowo.
Jak już ktoś decyduje się na siatkęm to po kiilku latach najbardziej newralgicznym punktem są słupki. Na tym nie oszczędzajcie.
/tu był  :spam: /

----------


## VIP Jacek

to które cynkowanie jest wytrzymalsze: proszkowe czy ogniowe?

----------


## XCEL

Panele ogrodzeniowe występują w wersji ocynkowanej oraz ocynkowanej i malowanej proszkowo, ostatnia wersja jest najtrwalsza ponieważ powłoka lakieru ogranicza utlenianie się ocynku.

Zdjęcie prezentuje panele ocynkowane i malowane proszkowo wykonane z drutu 6/5/6 mm.

----------


## budującakobieta

Ja miałam na budowie ogrodzenie panelowe robione przez firmę z krakowa [USUNIĘTO REKLAMĘ WŁASNEJ FIRMY] Mają i bramy takie, siakie i ogrodzenia i powiem szczerze, że chyba bym się na to więcej nie zdecydowała. Co prawda, to co zrobiła ta firma przetrwało i potem nawet te słupki i bramę sprzedałam, ale same panele (kupiłam tańsze sama i oni mi tylko zamontowali) były już po budowie w kiepskim stanie. Te panele były tylko ocynkowane, nie malowane. Wiem, że budowa to nie normalne mieszkanie, ale tak naprawdę to w jakimś mega przyśpieszonym czasie pokazuje co się, z tymi panelami dzieje. Kilka razy je zdejmowalidsmy, i po jakimś czasie była ona cała wgnieciona

----------


## grazi

> powiem tak że z gustami się niedyskutuje ale moim zdaniem panelowe jest ładne ale przy firmie lub terenu pod wynajem ale przy domu czegoś takiego bym sobie nie zrobił. Z doświadczenia poleciłbym by siatkę ocynkowaną (ogniowo) 150cm o oczku 55mm z drutu 2,9 lub 3mm, słupeczki profil 50x50x3mm, podmuróweczka do 20cm szeroka 15cm i powiem że wnuki przeżyje a i psy nierozciągną czując Waszą piesie jak ma....   pozdrawiam


Niestety, nie mogę tego potwierdzić, mam pieska i siatka po 2 latach  do wyrzucenia. 
Zrobiłam zupełnie nowy płot z elementów kutych, początkowo myslałam o panelach, ale koszt wyszedłby podobny, a efekt teraz jest  o wiele lepszy, no i psy nie mogą się wydostać.

----------


## konking

Drewniane ogrodzenie lepiej się prezentuje według mnie. Mówię tu o taki z paneli drewnianych. Z tego co wiem pies raczej go nie ruszy, może drapać ale tak szybko go nie zniszczy. Promocja jednego z producentów https://www.facebook.com/ANDREWEX.sk...08195102528120 . Facebook rządzi światem- Lubię to  :smile:

----------

